# Here are the rest of my pics



## lisa38 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you for all the advice!! I will post the rest of my pics right this time hopefully []

 I looked these up but couldn't find anything


----------



## lisa38 (Jan 1, 2011)

more


----------



## lisa38 (Jan 1, 2011)

This one has a weird bottom as shown in the next pic


----------



## lisa38 (Jan 1, 2011)

bottom


----------



## lisa38 (Jan 1, 2011)

odds and ends


----------



## lisa38 (Jan 1, 2011)

odds and ends


----------



## lisa38 (Jan 1, 2011)

odds and ends


----------



## lisa38 (Jan 1, 2011)

This one has an owl on it


----------



## lisa38 (Jan 1, 2011)

this one is just a top but it is weird cuz it is sold.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 1, 2011)

This is a nice one..Can you show a picture of the top???There are many collectors of Owl bottles..


> ORIGINAL:  lisa38
> 
> This one has an owl on it


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Lisa! Welcome to the bottle forum! []

 If this is your first exposure to the hobby of digging bottles, don't even worry about how valuable they are yet, just have fun doing it! As long as you have room, bring home whatever is interesting, you can always get rid of them later.. it takes a while to learn what bottles are "good ones" in the eyes of seasoned collectors.. so keep at it and you'll become an expert one day!
 Digging is different from buying because whatever pops out of the ground is what you get, but hey it's all free! [] I used to dig, I spent many years digging.. then I got picky about what I want and now I buy them.. I miss it sometimes, though.. it really is an exciting way to spend some quality time outdoors!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Hi Lisa! Welcome to the bottle forum! []
> 
> ...


 
 Come on down to A town some day Chuck, we can get you into a privy.[]


----------



## madman (Jan 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: lisa38
> 
> Thank you for all the advice!! I will post the rest of my pics right this time hopefully []
> 
> I looked these up but couldn't find anything


 pretty darn cool! love that kind of stuff! my guess is syrup early 1940s


----------



## madman (Jan 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: lisa38
> 
> more


 gin bottles and a wine 1940


----------



## madman (Jan 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: lisa38
> 
> This one has a weird bottom as shown in the next pic


turn of the century wine or mineral water


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 1, 2011)

Your Owl Drug Company bottle should be at least a $10 bottle, maybe more depending on size and condition.  Can you get better pics and are their any other marks on this one.


----------



## lisa38 (Jan 2, 2011)

*I MEANT SOLID*


> ORIGINAL:  lisa38
> 
> this one is just a top but it is weird cuz it is sold.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 2, 2011)

The above picture is part of the upper portion of an oil lamp. The threads would have held the plaster-epoxy inside of a brass sleeve on the base.


----------



## Dugbottles (Sep 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lisa38 keep smiling


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  lisa38
> 
> This one has an owl on it


 That bottle is an Owl Drug Co bottle very colectable. And ya post a pic of the top I may be interested.. And also under the owl there probably is ODC which stands for owl drug co


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

Arek she hasn't been on this site in 18 months, you might want to try and email her...Jim


----------

